# Betta with Cories



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Cories are bottom feeders, so I think they would not get in the way of Betta's...

So I am thinking filling my 10 - Gallon with a male and two female Betta's.... then a couple Corie cats... Would this be too many fish to fit in a 10 Gallon? I have a heater in the tank.... I'd appreciate the advice. 

EDIT: Also... being unfamiliar with the care of Betta's, or Corie cats... If any one has some information about their diets, necessary tank foliage, etc. it would be very helpful.:console:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas and cories in a 10 gallon? If the cories are pygmies. Male and female bettas in a 10 gallon. No way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

You shouldn't keep male and female bettas together unless you are breeding them....and even then, you keep the male in the tank, the female in a breeder net and then introduce her for a short period of time. If you kept them together, he'd likely kill the females.

You need more than 2 Cories for a group....I suggest atleast 6. If you choose a smaller Cory species, like Pandas, Trilineatus, Metae, or some of the dwarf species (C. hastatus, C. habrosus, C. pymaeus) then you could keep them in a 10g. For the Dwarves, I suggest atleast 8...they stay around an inch and really do best in larger groups.

Cories like hiding spots and these could be some ceramic pots, driftwood, or plants (real or fake). They are bottom feeders, so feeding them something that sinks (like sinking shrimp pellets and algae wafers) work for them. I'd try the shrimp pellets or some sort of bottom feeder wafer.

Bettas aren't picky about decor IMO...I'd include some plants (real or fake) for him to hide in though. For Bettas, if you use fake plants, be sure to get silk plants and not the plastic ones. Plastic plants can tear a Bettas fins. I'd pick up either some flakes or some small pellet/granule food for him. Some Bettas won't eat flakes at first for some reason, so he made need some time to realize thats his food.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, JustOneMore20, you have been very helpful! Nice post, I'm glad to get all this information before actually buying the fish, heh;-) .

So I think this is what I'll get -- 

1 Male Betta
6 or 8 Cories, depending on size (dwarf or not)
and then, I was hoping to get some Tetras...

So, could I fit some Tetra's in the 10 Gallon Tank, with the Cories and Betta? I would really want some of the black neon Tetras, and I think they would be a nice addition to the Community Tank heh. How many could I fit, if any? :fish: Thanks.

*EDIT* - Also, My 10 - Gallon has cycled, and I am about ready to get my fish -- How many can I put in at once, and if not all, when would I put the rest in?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Vinny said:


> So, could I fit some Tetra's in the 10 Gallon Tank, with the Cories and Betta? I would really want some of the black neon Tetras, and I think they would be a nice addition to the Community Tank heh. How many could I fit, if any? :fish: Thanks.


I wouldn't try to fit the tetras in there too. I think with the Betta and cories, even though it won't look "full" it will be stocked to the max. Smaller tanks are not as stable when it comes to water parameters, so its best to understock them.



Vinny said:


> *EDIT* - Also, My 10 - Gallon has cycled, and I am about ready to get my fish -- How many can I put in at once, and if not all, when would I put the rest in?


How did you cycle your tank? If you did it with a fish, what was it? I would add the cories first, checking the water parameters as you go. Most likely, you'll be fine, but keep checking them just in case. I'd probably add 4 cories at one time and let them settle in, then add the last 2 (unless you find dwarves, then add 6 and get the other 2 later)....then add the betta last. Not only are you stocking slowly (which is a good idea), but you are allowing the betta to be added last so he won't have his territory staked out and possibly be aggressive to the cories (which is rare, but possible).


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for that info JustOneMore20! ... 
I was wondering if its possible to do the one male betta, four cories (dwarf), and four tetras (black neon)? I would rather do that than just all eight cories, for theres more variety in the tank, making the tank a Community  .
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Tetras and cories are both schooling fish and IMO its best to have as many of each as you can. So in your tank, I'd go with 8 of one or the other. 10g tanks just aren't big enough for a full community tank.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright, well that sounds good! I will check the local Pet Store and see if they have any Cories or Tetras... and decide on one or the other there. Can't wait to begin to keep a semi-community tank! 

Your advice has been very useful, thanks JOM.


----------

